# Sign making problems



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm new to the site. So here's my problem. I bought a 4 inch park sign letter making kit from Rockler. I bought the kit along with the 5/8 inch router bit and the 5/8 inch brass bushing that was recommended to go with it. Well at first I had a issue holding the templates still. Finally ended up using carpet double sided tape to hold them solid. But my main issue is the bushings. I have made like 3 or 4 signs. And already ruined two brass bushings. Don't understand what I'm doing wrong. Is there a certain depth to set your router at. I'm using everything that's recommended to go with the letters. At 8 dollars a bushing, can't keep doing this. I really like the signs I have made. I'm really not forcing the router. Kind of keep it steady and let it do it's job. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
You say ruined by what way ruined?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I wouldn't be using a 5/8 bit with a 5/8 bushing. There's no clearance. Try a 1/2 instead.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Like John asked, how are they being ruined? Any chance you can post a picture of the ruined ones?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

The ID of the bushing needs to be larger than the OD of the bit or they will collide and eat the bushing. :frown: I would use a 1/2" bit with a 5/8" bushing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

You say you are using "the 5/8 inch brass bushing that was recommended to go with it".

That is strange as even Rockler's site says to use a 5/8 cutter and 5/8 guide bushing....

Rockler Interlock Signmaker's Templates - State Park Font Kits-State Park Font Sign Making Systems - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I cannot believe that Rockler would make that mistake.

I would give Rockler a call.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2015)

Well first off, thanks for the quick response. Well when I meant ruined for the bushings. The part of the bushing that sticks down into the template to guide it. It sticks out like a 1/4 inch. And kind of thin walled. Like the last bushing I used today I got like ten letters out of it before it was chewed up. I guess that makes sense. I would need more clearance. I'll downsize down to 1/2 inch. Would 3/8 inch be better? I went and bought the whole deal for making signs from Rockler. I would figure they would know what I needed. Oh I will be calling on Monday. I ruined two bushings and one letter because of this. I appreciate your help.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Puzzled by the description of the Rockler bit/guide description. When I looked the bit shown is a 5/8" bowl making type BUT the shank is only 1/4" which will easily fit in a 5/8" guide. Check to make sure there is no foreign matter (grease/dust) that would allow the bit to slide upward when you turn the router on. Also make sure the guide is flat on the wood. If not the shear force might push the bit into the guide. How much space is between the cutterhead and the bottom of the guide? I would also suggest you NOT use the paper backed carpet type tape. The online companies sell tape with a cloth backing that will hold much better. It will not slip like the box store brand of double sided tape. If you don't see it try one of the Wood turning sites. Good luck.......


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds to me like maybe the bushing is not centered in the base plate in relation to the router arbor.

Let us know if you resolve the problem, as this is interesting.
Herb


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2015)

Well I contacted Rockler today regarding my bushing problem. The gal asked me if the cutter was centered in the bushing. I said it should be. Well I went and looked. And it's off to the side. I been using a Milecraft router base on my Bosch router. Somehow it got shifted a tab. So I went and ordered a adaptor plate for my Bosch router plate base that came with it. I guess stay away from plates that fits all. It's only money. that's why I'll keep my day job. Thanks


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I still would not run a 5/8" bit with that guide.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2015)

tvman44 said:


> I still would not run a 5/8" bit with that guide.


I asked the same question if I should run a smaller bit with that guide. No they said to use a 5/8 inch. When I get my new router plate, guess I'll find out. 
thanks


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, I would definitely think you would not use the same size bit as the I.D. of the bushing. I'll have to look at my Milescraft set, but I'm pretty sure the recommended bit is a good bit smaller then the bushing.


----------

